# Remington 597



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

just traded my buddy for it, is this a good little .22 lr rifle. I mean I didnt have any problems at the range this past weekend. Any info is appreciated. :watching:


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

It's a nice rifle, accurate enough, fairly light with the synthetic stock. It's a pain to break down for cleaning compared to the 10/22. I don't usually take mine completely apart anymore, I just spray the heck out of it with Breakfree and wipe everything down as much as I can.

You can get more info and request a manual here http://www.remington.com/ .


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

I find it not that bad to break down and clean, although putting it back together could be easier maybe.
My experience has been to take it apart and clean it well, or suffer a lot of failure to feed issues the next range session. Just cleaning the stuff I can get from outside hasn't been enough. 
Who knows, could have been the ammo.... 

Anybody mount up a bi-pod? I have been kicking the idea around. How did you go about doing it?


----------

